# Save 50% at Michaels



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Michaels 50% off here:

http://mic.michaels.com/20100912WeeklyUSLP.aspx?reg_source=MWK0910&utm_source=mwkly&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mwkly090810&id=577&referenceno=80245251865


----------



## springheeledjack (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Michael's is an awesome store for Halloween. Now what to buy, decisions, decisions!

Nice avatar by the way. I would like to see Keith Richards hold a conversation with Ozzy Osbourne! Now that would be something!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to like Michael's Halloween stuff, and than I just don't know what happened. They used to have those spongelike orange pumpkins / bats, and they used to have great different types of Halloween characters in their lights (like Mummys, multiple character set, ghosts), and than I just don't know why I don't care for their stuff anymore. And there houses just seem to be jacked up so much, and 50% just seems like nothing at times. I don't know. Maybe, it's just me.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I'll use my coupon for a styrofoam cutter. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

springheeledjack said:


> Thanks for the link, Michael's is an awesome store for Halloween. Now what to buy, decisions, decisions!
> 
> Nice avatar by the way. I would like to see Keith Richards hold a conversation with Ozzy Osbourne! Now that would be something!


Thanks, been a Stones fan for almost 50 years!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Wahoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Got this from the link - 
We’re sorry. This coupon is no longer available because the viewing limit has been exceeded.
If you have been forwarded this coupon and would like to receive offers like this directly from Michaels, please register at Michaels.com.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here you go kids, print it out or save it to your desktop and then print:


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Katshead42: When I read the post from Tumblindice about the 50% coupon the first thing that popped into my head was getting that styrofoam slicer!! How funny! Great minds think alike? lol 

Tumblindice: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks Tumblindice


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you for the coupon. I think I'm going to see if our store still has those Wilton 3-D Skull Cake Pans. Then I'll be baking a skull cake every week from now until Halloween just so I can get the decorating perfected by then. lol


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

now I have 2 different 50% off coupons for next week...


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My local Michaels has everything thats halloween marked at 30% off. They will not honor these around my parts...


----------



## petrified1 (Aug 30, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> My local Michaels has everything thats halloween marked at 30% off. They will not honor these around my parts...


This is what drives me crazy about Michaels and their so called coupons. They always seem to give out 50% off coupons when practically everything in the store is on sale anyway, so you can't actually use them on anything good


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a problem with them either last year or the year before with the coupon thing. They include fog fluid as animation and lighting, and than I wasn't able to get 50% off. Really? What does that have to do with either? I just went after Halloween, and they still had it for my fog solution, but that's basically all I get there now. Well, I guess the only way to get your a lot of % off is to go before the Halloween sales start, and hopefully they have Halloween in the store. Now, it's probably too late because they are going to have something Halloween every week on sale.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks! Even if I can't use it on Halloween stuff, my son needs supplies for his college art classes. It will be put to good use!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I failed miserably at making witch finger shaped cookies and was delighted to find the cookie pans in the shape of witch fingers! I used my sparkling 50% off coupon and got the pan for $3.50 , huzzah! I should probably have bought the other but will go back soon and hope its still there (was only 2 there). No skull pan though


----------

